# Thought This Was Awesome



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a subscription to GRIT and Mother Earth News, but GRIT shared this video today on Facebook, I thought this was a very awesome attachment...Especially since fencing in 18 acres in on my "to do" list. 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=723634891065427


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's awesome! Wonder how much for that attachment?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sure beats doing it old fashion way.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW !! That sure takes the strain out,eh ?!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Even the sound is cool........clink clink clink clink clink. If only there was a bank of pneumatic staplers arranged that all fired as you went by the posts........... Blamm blamm blamm.........Friggin awesome!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Love it, I just don't have the space between all the trees and the fence line!
They're all protected. I can cut within 2 metres of the fence line but might just set up a rotating rack at the top of the hill and drag it down by hand.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

tractor beam said:


> Even the sound is cool........clink clink clink clink clink. If only there was a bank of pneumatic staplers arranged that all fired as you went by the posts........... Blamm blamm blamm.........Friggin awesome!




Hah that would be awesome!


----------

